# egr delete



## ak (May 6, 2012)

anyone know of a good shop that does such work around Houston.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Don't know what kind of truck but Powerstroke Enginuities does great work or All-Out Offroad.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

All out doesnt do it I called they said they can't get parts or tunes


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Are you needing a tuner or are you just looking for the egr delete? Also, what truck are you trying to work on Cummins, Duramax, or Powerstroke?


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

For powerstrokes, powerstroke magic does the best work in my opinion. They did an EGR delete, Cat delete, tuner, strait pipe, upgraded turbo, intake, head studs...... on my 6.0. It is nothing like a 6.0 now! they did the same on my brother's 6.4 and he loves it. Fair price and quality work


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

it can be done easily in a driveway


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry Burks in Conroe at Staaight Shot is the best for Duramax


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Powerstroke Magic did mine. They get all of my business now.


----------



## grizzlyfisherman (Apr 30, 2008)

just had the bulletproof kit done on my truck(egr delete head studs programer oil cooler clean turbo and a few other things) Prestige Powerstroke in Huffman did all my work and good price and great work and service


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

yakPIRATE said:


> it can be done easily in a driveway


X2


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

got it covered now thanks the info. 

Next is who got the best efi live auto cal tunes and should I get the transgo shift kit installed


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

No efi live for fords


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

sorry shoulda cleared it up I got a duramax lbz


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Stay away from efi live horrible experience on my 5.9 cummings and I dont think they are out for ford and thank goodness for that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

can you elaborate.... All reviews and people I know love them. I know you can screw your truck up if you go with a bad tuner or tune it your self and have no idea what your doing.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

ak said:


> can you elaborate.... All reviews and people I know love them. I know you can screw your truck up if you go with a bad tuner or tune it your self and have no idea what your doing.


First off the tune I recieved caused my truck to not start. Waited for reprogram and that allowed to start the truck but would lope funny. And ran rough like it wasnt firing on all injectors. Waited 3 more days and finally had some tunes that would work. Truck never ran right after downloading EFI Live. Also when I tried to download the stock tune back. That was corrupted as well. Had to have them send me a fresh stock tune to make truck run like it did from factory. It caused so much trouble I sold my 2006 Mega Cab 5.9 4x4 DWL last year and it only had 35k miles on it. Some guys love them your right but im never again trusting some who knows whoever they are to ptogram computer programs on a 50-60k dollar truck again. EFI will put anyone through their weekend warrior programming class and allow them to program your truck. Trust a company with educated people doing programming. Go with H&S

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

g2outfitter said:


> First off the tune I recieved caused my truck to not start. Waited for reprogram and that allowed to start the truck but would lope funny. And ran rough like it wasnt firing on all injectors. Waited 3 more days and finally had some tunes that would work. Truck never ran right after downloading EFI Live. Also when I tried to download the stock tune back. That was corrupted as well. Had to have them send me a fresh stock tune to make truck run like it did from factory. It caused so much trouble I sold my 2006 Mega Cab 5.9 4x4 DWL last year and it only had 35k miles on it. Some guys love them your right but im never again trusting some who knows whoever they are to ptogram computer programs on a 50-60k dollar truck again. EFI will put anyone through their weekend warrior programming class and allow them to program your truck. Trust a company with educated people doing programming. Go with H&S
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You need a better tuner. If you want the best tuning software efi is the best hands down.. from experiance


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

ak said:


> got it covered now thanks the info.
> 
> Next is who got the best efi live auto cal tunes and should I get the transgo shift kit installed


Atp trucks. Idaho rob is one of the best d max tuners out there. Just Google his name and start reading. The transgo kit raises line pressure helping the clutches from slipping which also helps the tranny from going into limp mode.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I did just that atp Idaho rob tune ordered. I was told I need the full trans go kit since I have the five speed tranny and that requires dropping the transmission so I guess for now its just gonna stay stock.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

You have to pay to play. I have spent my fair share of money on billet parts for my 48re tranny


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

ak said:


> anyone know of a good shop that does such work around Houston.


TRM Diesel Service
2929 Randolph
Pasadena
Todd Moyer
281-487-3895

Probably does a dozen or more weekly.


----------

